# Banana Plant Sprout?



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
In the last 3 days, my banana plant has sprouted a projection that shoots all they way to the top of the tank. I am wondering if it is a seed pod, a flower, or what. It's very interesting and has grown like a weed!

Here are some pics.
Thanks!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

That's a "runner" (or at least that's what I and my husband call them) and it will soon open up and form a leaf that floats on or a little under the surface! I love banana plants!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, they're very much like little lilypads. So cute. They grow wild here, and it's not uncommon to see huge tracts of these mini lilipads covering large areas.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool! Hopefully the plant being in the filter flow won't effect it too much.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Momo said:


> Cool! Hopefully the plant being in the filter flow won't effect it too much.


Doubt it.  We have three of these in one of our tanks (one of which is right under the filter), and the runners just go wild. They probably won't be too bothered by flow.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

It has successfully reached the top; I hope it opens soon!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Could anyone tell me where I could get some? I used to have them all over a few years back but then my petsmart stopped carrying them .


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.... well, Aquabid.com is always a very good place to look for just about anything you'd ever want.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks TOS!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I FOUND SOME! http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...-plant-medium-bare-root-/prodBananaPlant.html


----------

